# Computer can't see the wireless router



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I can't believe I'm back again with this wireless problem. I was trying to deal with what started as a slow wireless response. Seems that I was able to work on making adjustments but now I can't reach the router and the computer doesn't even see the network. In other words, when I connect the wireless to teh laptop it says there are no wireless networks in range.

I have a netgear wgt634u running through cable modem. Windows XP. My initial complaint was speed, then I was getting low connections, then no connection at all. THe wireless is right beside the laptop, there is nothing that would block the signal.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No 2.4ghz phones around?

Did you disable SSID broadcasts in the router? Can your laptop detect other wireless networks in other locations, say local hotspots?


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Just a standard plug in the wall phone. Laptop is picking up any other wireless in the area- usually there are 2 others always on. Don't know if I disabled SSID- if I did, I didn't know I did that. I can't even connect direct to router- the computer doesn't recognize the router even when I plug in directly to it.


----------

